# GamingPC - 1500 - 1900 €



## SarahHan (20. August 2016)

*GamingPC - 1500 - 1900 €*

Hallo Gamer 

Ich bin ja gerade wild auf der Suche nach einem Gaming PC für mich, der idealerweise auch ein Weilchen halten soll. 
Meine Anforderungen sind: Spiele wie Witcher 3, Fallout 4, No mans Sky, Minecraft mit SEUS shader (zumindest light)  aber auch Bildbearbeitung in Photoshop und Katalogerstellung in InDesign, was ab 300 Seiten meinen jetztigen PC leider zum Kapitulieren zwingt. 

Ich habe mich jetzt mal an einer Zusammenstellung versucht: 
https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=49912cb0c2363dd4d4f9193f493f45e6

Das 'Problem' ist, dass ich damit schon am hinteren Ende meines Budgets angelangt bin und der Zusammenbau von 99€ noch dazu käme.
Gibt es da eventuell bessere Websites auf denen ich nochmal konfigurieren sollte?
Und macht das was ich da zusammengeschustert habe überhaupt Sinn?

Den PC selbst zusammenzubauen traue ich mir nicht wirklich zu. Alles was ich bis jetzt im inneren meines Computers gemacht habe ist Staub wischen...

Alternativ hatte ich auch diesen PC hier, von der Stange und fertig zusammengebaut ins Auge gefasst: 
HI-TECH Computer | GAMER PC XTREME WRATH V14 Weiß

Ich habe leider von Hardware wirklich so gut wie Null Ahnung und taste mich vorsichtig an die einzelnen Komponenten heran, aber es gibt ja so viele unterschiedliche Optionen, die für mich auf den ersten Blick alle recht ähnlich aussehen. 

Falls Ihr Tipps habt, für meine obige Konfiguration, ob es ewtas gibt was ich austauschen sollte, oder ob ich nicht doch mit einem Modell von der Stange besser beraten wäre, würde ich es euch sehr danken.

(Edit: Ach ja, ich habe einen Samsung S27D590 Monitor den ich gerne übernehmen möchte  )


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

Beim Netzteil reichen 450-550W locker aus
Es gibt mehrere gute SSDs, die nur 110-120€ kosten sollten. zB eine Adata SP550 oder San Disk Ultra II. Die haben dann halt teilweise "nur" 480GB, aber sind genauso gut geeignet.
32GB RAM ist völliger Nonsense. Selbst 16GB brauchst du noch lange nicht, aber man nimmt 16GB, weil "mehr als 8GB" manchmal schon Sinn macht. Oder ist es bei Dir eindeutig wegen zB dieser Katalog-Sache wichtig, 32GB zu haben? Nur DANN wären 32GB okay.
Der Sockel 2011-3 ist per Se ist Unsinn, außer du machst spezielle Dinge, von denen du GENAU weißt, dass ein Zb i7-6800K eindeutig die Arbeit klar erleichtert im Vergleich zu einem Core i7-6700K. Ansonsten nimm unbedingt "nur" den i7-6700K, der ist sogar wegen des Taktes von 4GHz in einigen Dingen schneller als ein i7-6800K (nur 3,4GHz) , weil nämlich kaum ein Programm irgendwas von den 6 Kernen des i7-6800K hat. Zudem kostet ein solides Sockel 1151-Board zum Übertakten nur 110-140€. Die Sockel 2011-3 Boards aber kosten mindestens 190€, allein das macht den Sockel schon unattraktiv.
Ne Wasserkühlung wirst du eher nicht brauchen. Es gibt genug sehr gute und trotzdem leise Luftkühler. Ich weiß nicht, welche "alten" PCs du so kennst, aber mit nem soliden CPU-Kühler von 40-60€ bist du auch mit Übertaktung so leise unterwegs, dass du bei Last nur ein leises Rauschen hast. Da ist eine Wasserkühlung, die ja auch 2 Lüfter nutzt, sicher nicht leiser unterwegs, und wenn, dann nur ein BISSCHEN leiser, was aber sicher nicht gleich 60-80€ mehr wert ist... 


Du kannst also einiges einsparen, ohne dass es wirkliche Nachteile hat.    an sich ist mein Tipp so ähnlich wie das, was der Fertig-PC bietet - aber vlt. wir der PC bei alternate mit meinen Tipps ja am Ende günstiger als der Fertig-PC, dann kannst du den PC ruhig bei alternate zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## SarahHan (20. August 2016)

Oh, super, vielen Dank  

Dann werd ich mir das mal so in Alternate zusammensuchen  

InDesign braucht halt extrem viel RAM wenn es die Datenzusammenführung macht - es zieht sich die Datensätze aus einer CSV Datei und erstellt anhand derer dann auf die Schnelle den Katalog oder Kalender. 
Deshalb hatte ich zur Sicherheit gedacht, nehm ich mal die 32 Gig. 

Für den Tipp mit dem Sockel und dem Netzteil bin ich dir wahnsinnig dankbar, da hab ich vorne und hinten keine Ahnung von ^^

Was mich zur Wasserkühlung überhaupt erst bewogen hat, war der Rechner meines Mannes, wo ich bei No Mans Sky zuerst dachte das Raumschiff hat einen 'interessanten' Landesound, dabei warens die Lüfter an seinem PC die so laut waren O_O
(ich kann jetzt leider gar nicht sagen was er da verbaut hat, war auf jeden fall ein high-end rechner von mifcom)

Merci nochmals


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2016)

SarahHan schrieb:


> Oh, super, vielen Dank
> 
> Dann werd ich mir das mal so in Alternate zusammensuchen
> 
> ...


 du kannst natürlich 32 nehmen, wenn es ins Budget passt. Du kannst aber auch erstmal 16 nehmen und - wenn du merkst, dass es beim Arbeiten nicht reicht - weitere 16 nachbestellen und selber einbauen, das ist kinderleicht.





> Was mich zur Wasserkühlung überhaupt erst bewogen hat, war der Rechner meines Mannes, wo ich bei No Mans Sky zuerst dachte das Raumschiff hat einen 'interessanten' Landesound, dabei warens die Lüfter an seinem PC die so laut waren O_O
> (ich kann jetzt leider gar nicht sagen was er da verbaut hat, war auf jeden fall ein high-end rechner von mifcom)


 vlt frag mal nach, was genau da für Hardware drin ist. Es gibt "so genannte" High-End-Rechner, die aber dann ein billiges Netzteil mit lautem Lüfter drin haben oder ne Grafikkarte, die keine gute Kühlung hat und daher die Lüfter bei 100% drehen unter Last, oder nen billigen CPU-Kühler, der bei Last laut ist. Oder wenn der PC vlt schon ein paar jahre alt ist: bei der Kühlung hat sich in den letzten Jahren viel getan, da sind zB Grafikkarten bei Last oft leiser als eine 5-6 Jahre alte OHNE Last  

UND: vlt muss der PC ja auch nur mal gründlich entstaubt werden  


Aber mit nem CPU-Kühler für 40-60€, zB ein Scythe Mugen 4, Thermalright Macho HR-02, einem der Be quiet-Kühler für 40-60€ usw. für Deinen PC kannst du selbst mit Übertakten den PC bei Dauerlast leise halten, da hast du nur ein leises Rauschen, und die meisten Gehäuse haben auch recht leise Gehäuselüfter eingebaut - falls die doch laut sind, dann kann man schauen, ob die vlt übers Board angeschlossen werden können und dann bei nur zB 50% drehen und leise sind, denn auf 100% müssen die idR eh niemals drehen. Ansonsten kann man immer noch 1-2 neue Lüfter nachbestellen für 10-15€. Und moderne Grafikkarten sind auch bei Last ziemlich leise, wobei DA ein Wasser-CPU-Kühler ja eh nichts bringen würde, wenn die Grafikkarte das lautestes im PC ist  

wichtig: in das Zalman-Gehäse passen Kühler bis 160mm rein - ich meine, dass manche der von mir genannten etwas zu hoch wären. Also da mal schauen, oder ein Gehäuse mit mehr Platz nehmen, zB das hier Sharkoon BW9000-W weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das hab ich selber, die Lüfter sind definitiv nicht laut, und da hast du zumindest Platz für 165mm Höhe beim Kühler. Oder das hier, da hast du 170mm https://www.alternate.de/Aerocool/A.../1184058?campaign=PC-Gehäuse/Aerocool/1184058


----------



## SarahHan (20. August 2016)

Du hast absolut recht, ich nehm erst mal die 16 GB, am Aufstocken nach Bedarf solls dann ja wirklich nicht scheitern. 
Besser als mit den jetztigen 8 GB kanns nur werden 

Der Rechner von meinem Mann ist eigentlich Brandneu, aber er hat ungefähr so viel Ahnung von Hardware wie ich und konnte mir nicht sagen was genau da verbaut ist   (Ein Freund hat den für ihn konfiguriert.)

Ich bin jetzt zwischenzeitlich mal zu Warehouse2  gewechselt weil ich bei Alternate, was Socket und Netzteil betrifft gar nicht mal so viele Optionen hatte. 

Da hab ich dann einfach, faul wie ich bin auf den Budget-Button gedrückt und dann das Netzteil und CPU Lüftung die recht 'billig' wirkten gegen be quiet ausgetauscht  
(Kann ja beim be quiet gehäuse nicht so verkehrt sein, oder?)

Damit komme ich tatsächlich recht günstig weg :
http://www.warehouse2.de/de/cart?load_basket=899e7e712407e24519faf2449e9d79a357b8a42b100bf6927

Und gefühlt bin ich auch ganz zufrieden damit. 
[[Wobei ich keinen Schimmer habe, warum die da in ihrer Standardkonfiguration sowohl das hier: 
Intel Core i7 6700K 8MB Cache 4GHz retail 
als auch das hier: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 
in den Warenkorb legen.]] - siehe unten... 

Den Gehäuselüfter hab ich so noch reingelegt, weil beim Gehäuse selber von Lüftern nix steht, aber ich denke wenn das nicht zusammen passt, werden die sich schon beschweren, schließlich müssen die es ja zusammenbauen xD

(EDIT: Herrgott bin ich manchmal blöd -.- Das eine ist der Sockel und das andere das Mainbord passend für diesen Sockel x) Ich Vollhorst hab nur oben auf die Bezeichnung gekuckt und mich über 2 x "Sockel 1151" gewundert.... Hachja, wenn man keinen plan hat xP )


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

Beim Netzteil sind echt viel weniger Watt mehr als genug, grad beim E10: da sind selbst 400W so stark wie ein 50€-600W-Modell, aber zusätzlich halt mit qualitativ besseren Bauteilen, mehr Schutzfunktionen und besserer Effizienz 

Das Silent Base 800 ist halt echt schon sehr teuer für ein Gehäuse... und groß. Wie sieht es mit dem Silent Base 600 aus, falls Du nicht "nur" ein Gehäuse für 70€ nehmen willst? Und Lüfter: da ist einer mit 120mm hinten schon drin, und für vorne würde ich den hier nehmen Be Quiet 140x140x25 Shadow Wings SW1 Mid der für 20€ ist gut, aber ob der wirklich "besser" als einer für 12-15€ ist? ^^

Bei der Festplatte hast du ein Notebookmodell genommen mit 2,5 Zoll - such Dir eines mit 3,5 Zoll aus, 7200 U/Min. 


Ansonsten passt alles. Und beim mifcom-PC vlt mal verlinken - kann halt sein, dass es leistungsmäßig durchaus "Highend" ist, aber so knallhart kalkuliert, dass auf leise Lüftung Null wert gelegt wurde. Mit Billig-Kühler, -Netzteil und Grafikkarte im lauteren Standardlüfterdesign kann man halt schnell mal 50-100€ sparen. 

Der Dark Rock Pro3 ist halt an sich schon für EXTREMES Übertakten gedacht, aber schadet natürlich nicht


----------



## Pain85 (21. August 2016)

Ich würde mindfactory.de empfehlen...

Ich wollte auch erst bei warehouse2 bestellen, aber bei mindfactory war ich 100 Euro billiger.


----------



## SarahHan (21. August 2016)

Vielen Dank nochmal dass du dir die Zeit nimmst  

Ich habe jetzt nur noch die Festplatte ausgetauscht, gegen eine richtige und das Silent Base 600 Gehäuse genommen in Schwarz, sonst werd ich ihn glaub ich einfach mal so lassen. 

Damit bin ich dann auch absolut im Budget und hab, was die Technik betrifft noch Luft nach oben, falls ich mehr Leistung brauchen sollte.  


Also der vom Mann ist ungefähr der hier: High-End-PC i7-6700K 4.6GHz - GTX 1070 Ultimate - High-End PC i5/i7 Overclocked
Grob geschätzt, ich weiß aber nicht welche Komponenten der Freund von ihm da reinkonfiguriert hatte. 
Scheinbar eine Flugzeugturbine zur belüftung 

Kühlung ist mir nach meinem jetztigen Rechner irgendwie seeehr wichtig geworden. Da haben, ohne dass irgendwas großartiges offen ist (kein Video, kein Spiel, kein Adobe Programm - NUR eine Website) die Grafikkarten 80 °C. 
Das Netzteil dagegen scheint irgendwie falsch angeschlossen zu sein, weil das hat in seinem Leben noch nicht einmal gelüftet xD 
(Das Ding hat auch der Mann eingebaut, vor ca 3 Jahren - ist ein RM 850, das sich warhscheinlich fragt was es in der alten Büchse verloren hat ^^ )


An Mindfactory muss ich mich mal dransetzen, wenn ich weiß was ich genau drin haben will, weil deren Website empfinde ich als (für Laien, wie ich ja nunmal bin  ) sehr unübersichtlich. 

Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall vorher noch schauen wo es günstiger ist - danke dir 

Edit: 

So ich hab mich gerade mal durch Mindfactory gewurschtelt (klappt viel besser wenn man so uuungefähr weiß was man braucht ^^)
Raus kam das hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219db97df4506a00c16605746008ae08448a13ed0a10
vielleicht übertreibe ich es jetzt ein wenig, aber im Grunde wäre die Geforce GTX 1080 noch drin  Oder muss ich da bei den anderen Komponenten auch noch aufstocken?

Was da natürlich für mich nicht so gut ist, dass der Zusammenbau-Service auch noch mal gute 100 € draufhaut :/


----------



## coolbit (21. August 2016)

SarahHan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal dass du dir die Zeit nimmst
> 
> Ich habe jetzt nur noch die Festplatte ausgetauscht, gegen eine richtige und das Silent Base 600 Gehäuse genommen in Schwarz, sonst werd ich ihn glaub ich einfach mal so lassen.
> 
> ...




Also da Du deinen Monitor behalten willst und der "nur" Full HD darstellt, ist die 1080 nicht wirklich nötig. Das Preis/leistungs verhältnis wird da halt recht schnell schlechter. Ist aber eine Geschmacksfrage. 

Beim Mainboard würde ich auf das Gigabyte-GA-Z170X-Gaming-3-EU wechseln, das kommt ein wenig günstiger, ohne dass was fehlen würde. 

Auch beim CPU kühler kannst du noch was sparen, der Dark Rock 3 pro ist schon etwas überdimensioniert (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, zb. der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2. Oder wenns dann doch ein Twin-Tower Kühler sein soll den Alpenföhn Olymp. 

Der Zusammenbau-service ist halt gut, wenn man selber keine Erfahrung hat, ein paar Stolpersteine gibt es ja nun doch. Oder du trägst die Einzelteile zu einem örtlichen Schrauber, die sind meist etwas günstiger. Aber Mindfactory macht die Sache recht ordentlich, soweit ist das gehört habe. 

Ansonsten sollte das passen


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

SarahHan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal dass du dir die Zeit nimmst
> 
> Ich habe jetzt nur noch die Festplatte ausgetauscht, gegen eine richtige und das Silent Base 600 Gehäuse genommen in Schwarz, sonst werd ich ihn glaub ich einfach mal so lassen.
> 
> ...


 also, wenn DER laut ist, dann stimmt da was nicht ^^  drehen die Grafikkartenlüfter vielleicht unnötigerweise bei 100%?  Oder isses vielleicht sogar die Lüftung der Wasserkühlung, weil der Prozessor stark übertaktet ist? Man könnte da mal testweise - wenn der "Lärm macht" - vorsichtig die Lüftern einzeln kurz anhalten, um rauszubekommen, welcher es ist.




> Kühlung ist mir nach meinem jetztigen Rechner irgendwie seeehr wichtig geworden. Da haben, ohne dass irgendwas großartiges offen ist (kein Video, kein Spiel, kein Adobe Programm - NUR eine Website) die Grafikkarten 80 °C.


 das ist nicht normal. Moderne Grafikkarten sind ohne Last vlt bei 30-40 Grad, und bei voller Last je nach Modell 80-90 Grad.



> Das Netzteil dagegen scheint irgendwie falsch angeschlossen zu sein, weil das hat in seinem Leben noch nicht einmal gelüftet xD
> (Das Ding hat auch der Mann eingebaut, vor ca 3 Jahren - ist ein RM 850, das sich warhscheinlich fragt was es in der alten Büchse verloren hat ^^ )


 Wenn es das Corsair RM 850 ist: das ist so ausgelegt, dass es ohne Lüftung arbeitet, außer es ist unter starker Last, was bei 850W Leistungspotential halt bei Dir einfach nie der Fall war. 







> So ich hab mich gerade mal durch Mindfactory gewurschtelt (klappt viel besser wenn man so uuungefähr weiß was man braucht ^^)
> Raus kam das hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219db97df4506a00c16605746008ae08448a13ed0a10
> vielleicht übertreibe ich es jetzt ein wenig, aber im Grunde wäre die Geforce GTX 1080 noch drin  Oder muss ich da bei den anderen Komponenten auch noch aufstocken?


 Nimm beim RAM DDR4-2800 oder 3000, denn wenn du übertaktest, kann das was bringen. Das Board ist an sich schon zu teuer, außer es hat was, was ein anderes für 120-140€ nicht hat   aber ansonsten kannst du bedenkenlos auch ein Modell wie das von coolbit verlinkte nehmen.  Netzteil reicht wie gesagt das 500W-Modell DICKE aus. Eine GTX 1080 ist zu teuer, da würde ich es bei einer 1070 belassen und dann halt etwas früher ne neue Grafikkarte holen, als wenn du die 1080 nimmst. Denn mit der CPU kannst du locker einfach nur alle 2 Jahre ne neue Grafikkarte holen und dann mind 6 Jahre allles, was dann an Games noch neu rauskommt, auf maximalen Details spielen. 

Und aufpassen: das Gehäuse hat schon 3 Lüfter dabei - da brauchst du nicht noch einen separat, zudem passt einer mit 140mm da gar nicht rein... 



> Was da natürlich für mich nicht so gut ist, dass der Zusammenbau-Service auch noch mal gute 100 € draufhaut :/


 wenn die einzelnen Teile aber wiederum vlt. jeweils 4-5 oder auch mal 10 Euro weniger kosten als woanders, hast du das schnell wieder drin.


----------



## SarahHan (21. August 2016)

Oh, dankeschön, das Gigabyte-GA-Z170X-Gaming-3-EU hatte ich gesucht und irgendwie nicht gefunden - das kommt wieder rein  

Ich glaube ich bleibe auch erstmal bei der 1070 ist ja trotzdem ein irrsinniger Sprung von dem was ich jetzt habe x) (2x  GeForce GTX 280 im SLI Verbund, der total blöd ist wegen zu heiß )

Ja, ich hab mir zwar einige zusammenbau Videos angesehen auf Youtube, aber das Problem ist halt WENN ich irgendwas kaputt mache, dann bin ich selber schuld xP
An den Grundlegenden Sachen wie RAM und Grafikkarte Einbauen kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen, aber den CPU Lüfter zu montieren - nee lieber nicht.
Da gefällt mir die Vorstellung das Ding fertig geliefert zu kriegen und einfach loslegen zu können schon wesentlich besser 

Ich freu mich schon auf das neue Teil  
Endlich nicht mehr 3 mal booten müssen, damit alles läuft xD


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

Dann gib mal ne Rückmeldung, wenn der PC da ist. Wegen des Kühlers: an sich ist die Gefahr, dass beim Versand was passiert, viel größer als die, dass du selber was beschädigst   den so ein großer Kühler rüttelt ganz schon am Sockel rum, wenn der PC als Paket unterwegs ist. Und an sich ist eine Kühlermontage auch nicht schwer, da kann man an sich auch nichts kaputtmachen - viel eher schraubt man den nicht fest genug, weil man unnötigerweise Angst hat, dass die CPU "reisst" oder so


----------



## SarahHan (21. August 2016)

Ups, ich hatte deine Antwort noch gar nicht gesehen vorher, sorry 

Dann fliegt er extra Gehäuselüfter noch raus, hab ich auch nix dagegen  

Toll, danke für die Beruhigung dass beim Versand was schiefgehen könnte - DAS ist mein schlimmster albtraum 


Ja, beim jetztigen PC ist so einiges im Argen, bin ja froh wenn ich das teil los bin. Dann fliegt eine von den Grafikkarten raus und er wird zum Bürorechner umgeschult, damit der Praktikant sich damit rumärgern kann 


Mein Mann kriegt das bei seinem eigenen ja nicht mal mit, dass der einen auf Raumschifflandung macht, der Zockt ja nicht, sondern programmiert 'nur'  
Is ihm also egal - und mir dann auch wenn mein neuer da ist 

Und bestellt wird vorraussichtlich tatsächlich bei Mindfactory, kann aber noch eine gefühlte kleine Ewigkeit dauern, (n Monat? ) weil ich noch warte bis genug Polster auf dem Konto ist  
(ich kenne mich nämlich zu gut, dass ich mich dann garantiert nicht davon abhalten kann neue spiele zu kaufen, was schnell zu pleite führt ^^ )

Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## coolbit (21. August 2016)

Also ich hab nachgefragt, bei Mindfactory wird das Innere des PC´s für den Transport mit Luftpolster ausgestopft und evtl. wird auch die Grafikarte separat mitgeliefert, falls diese zu schwer ausfällt um bedenkenlos transportiert zu werden. Genaues kann ich morgen berichten, da soll mein Rechner eintrudeln 
Kaputtgehen kann immer was, ich bin auch schonmal bei der Kühlermontage mit dem Schraubendreher abgerutscht und hab nen netten Kratzer übers Mainboard gezogen  Nicht entmutigen lassen  

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## SarahHan (21. August 2016)

Oh super, na ne Grafikkarte krieg ich selber auch noch eingebaut  

Und das mit dem Schraubendreher ist fies xP Könnte ich gewesen sein, und mir passiert sowas immer dann wenn ich mir denke: bloß nix falsch machen


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2016)

SarahHan schrieb:


> Oh super, na ne Grafikkarte krieg ich selber auch noch eingebaut
> 
> Und das mit dem Schraubendreher ist fies xP Könnte ich gewesen sein, und mir passiert sowas immer dann wenn ich mir denke: bloß nix falsch machen


 also, lass den ruhig zusammenbauen. Aber ansonsten: ich montiere den Kühler halt schon auf, bevor das Board ins Gehäuse kommt - dann muss man nicht "verkrampft" einen eventuell nötigen Schraubendreher irgendwie halten, damit man überhaupt an die Schrauben drankommt    bei vielen Kühlern montiert man erstmal per Drehschrauben alles fest, und nur um es GANZ fest zu drehen nimmt man nen Schraubendreher. Früher war es so, bzw. auch bei manchen günstigen Kühlern, dass du irgendwelche Haken extrem stark ziehen oder umlegen musst, und das ging oft nur mit Werkzeug, und wenn man DANN viel Kraft aufwendet und abrutscht, hast du halt gleich nen "High Speed Ausrutscher"


----------



## coolbit (22. August 2016)

Hi,

nochmal zur Verpackung, ich hab meinen neuen Rechner heute von Mindfactory bekommen. Die Verkabelung ist recht ordentlich, im Inneren wird ein Kissen ausgelegt, das mit einer Art "Bauschaum" gefüllt ist. Der dehnt sich aus und sichert so die Grafikkarte und den tower Kühler zuverlässig. Nachteilig ist aber, dass sich das Zeug wirklich überallhin ausbreitet und somit etwas fummelig und mit behutsamen Einsatz eines Cuttermessers entfern werden musste 

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## SarahHan (30. August 2016)

Servus 

Na das klingt doch nach einer guten Verpackung 
Und bist du soweit zufrieden mit deinem neuen Computer coolbit?
Ich konnte leider noch nicht bestellen - muss immer noch warten, worauf ich reichlich wenig lust habe.

Also am PC von meinem Mann suche ich gerade nach dem Turbinen-Übeltäter - Die Lüfter an der Front, Rückseite und oben am Gehäuse sowie die an der Grafikkarte konnte ich schon ausschließen - das Netzteil würde ich mal ausschließen (bequiet dark power pro 850 watt) da ist der lüfter nach unten, so dass ich nicht hinsehen kann. 
Bleibt eigentlich nur der CPU Kühler, oder? Ich hab davon mal ein Foto gemacht. (schön staubig, ne?  )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

also, links im Bild ist der hintere Gehäuselüfter. Für die CPU ist gar keiner da, das is ne Wasserkühlung   Der hintere isses nicht? Der müsste so oder so echt mal entstaubt werden ^^   und bei so viel Staub könnte es sogar das Netzteil sein, wenn das auch voll ist und der Lüfter da evlt. sehr arbeiten muss, um genug zu kühlen.


----------



## SarahHan (30. August 2016)

Oh der feine Herr hat also eine Wasserkühlung  Aber mir keine gönnen, das werd ich ihm direkt mal unter die Nase reiben wenn er wieder da ist xD

Den hinteren hab ich probeweise mal angehalten, aber das hat an dem gesurre leider nichts geändert. Hmm, ans netzteil komm ich nicht ran - zumindest an den lüfter nicht, der scheint nach unten raus zu gehen, aber eventuell liegt es wirklich daran. Aber macht das dann auch so feine abstufungen? Also dass es ständig die 'Lüftungsintensität' (mir fehlt das wort dafür) ändert? 
Das ding das summt reagiert sehr fein auf alle änderungen.

Ums abstauben werd ich mich morgen mal kümmern - bevor das ding wieder an ist. Aber schon krass was sich da in den paar Monaten alles ansammelt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

SarahHan schrieb:


> Oh der feine Herr hat also eine Wasserkühlung  Aber mir keine gönnen, das werd ich ihm direkt mal unter die Nase reiben wenn er wieder da ist xD


 das ist sicher eine AiO-Wakü, wo dann oben ein Kühlkörper, der Radiator ist. Das Wasser fließt halt durch die zwei Schläuche zur CPU, wird warm, dann wieder zurück zum Radi, der wird dadurch warm, und da sitzen dann noch Lüfter, die die Wärme wegblasen, und dann ist das Wasser, was wieder zur CPU geht, kühler, und alles geht von vorn los. Es KANN natürlich sein, dass die Lüfter so verstaubt sind, dass die Temperaturen über dem Sollpunkt sind und dann die Lüfter Vollgas geben, und zwar nicht weil es "zu heiß" wird, sondern weil es halt nicht die gewollten nur 60 Grad, sondern "satte" 65 Grad sind oder so (was völlig harmlos wäre).


Was ich mich aber Frage ist, ob das da nun wirklich SO laut ist, oder ob der PC einfach nur sehr leise ist, und weil etwas kurz Gas gibt, fällt es halt sehr auf...? So wie du es beschrieben hast hab ich an einen Sound gedacht, als würde eine CD/DVD gerade eingelegt werden und dann zum ersten Mal gelesen. Ansonsten wäre die Grafikarte auch immer ein Kandidat, weil die mal gerne bei zB 60% drehen, und sobald die Temp statt 80 Grad 81 Grad hat, geben die kurz mit 90% Gas. Das könnte man per zB MSIAfterburner einfach selber umstellen und zB direkt 65% als Drehzahl einstellen, damit die Temperatur erst gar nicht über 80 geht.


----------



## coolbit (31. August 2016)

Hey,

also ich bin nach 1Woche Betrieb sehr zufrieden. Der Rechner ist im normalen Windowsbetrieb praktisch unhörbar, unter Last beim Spielen hört man ganz leicht die Grafikkarte rauschen, man muss aber schon genau hinhören. Zudem steht das Ding 90cm neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch  CPU Temperatur geht nicht über 55°C, Grafikkarte bleibt bei 70°C max. Beides getestet mit Witcher 3 und 28°C Raumtemperatur. 

Den PC zu reinigen bring einiges, ich nutze dazu einen Kompressor um die Bauteile auszublasen. Es ist durchaus möglich, das durch den Staub ein Lüfter unrund dreht und dadurch recht laut wird. Staub in den Kühllamellen senkt die Kühlleistung auch enorm, ergo drehen die Lüfter auf. Ansonsten kann man dan wirklich nur mal nacheinander die Lüfter der Hand anhalten und schauen, welcher der Übeltäter ist. 

Gruß 
coolbit


----------

